
Speech-jamming gun that silences people mid-sentence - rglovejoy
http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/news/scitech/science/030212-japan-invents-speech-jamming-gun-that-silences-people-mid-sentence
======
calciphus
Can be defeated by earplugs or a bit of training. Seriously not a concern.

------
islon
I could use this gun but I don't think my wife would like it...

